# Fm2 Help



## rebelde (Oct 1, 2009)

ok well my story goes like this, i have a friend whose brother in law works in immigration. He is opening up his own migration business and is willing to help me get my FM2 for basically 830 dollars..

First of all, is this a good deal? He said all i need was my passport, fmt and a letter from an employer to hire me..and i know that retirees need to show proof of income from a bank or something. do i have to do the same thing? 

Also does migration do a background check on you due to your passport? I got arrested a long time ago, case was dismissed but i would like to know anyway. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

$830 US Dollars!!! Your friend's brother in law is certainly not your friend. That is several times the cost of getting an FM2.
Just come to Mexico on an FMT, get settled, have your passport, proof of residence and income/or job and go to INM for 'information'. The process isn't complicated and, if you need help, there are agencies who will prepare the paperwork for less than $10 US Dollars.
Your "friend" saw you coming and you should probably turn and run in the other direction. I would simply thank him for his offer and change the subject. If he works for INM, I doubt that he can open his own private immigration business.


----------



## rebelde (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha, actually you are right, he cannot legally open so he has a friend there working in his "place". As for the money, i know some people pay attorney's to help them and don't they charge usually that much? 

I read someone where one couple paid 2500 for 2 fm3's for them and they are retired! So I guess it could have been worse..supposedly i got a discount because usually he charges 10000 pesos instead of the 7000 he was going to charge me and since im getting an fm2 and im not retiring, how hard is it to get the fm2 right off the bat when you come to mexico?

I just figured well u know since he knows immigration that maybe he could "push" my paper work faster if you know what i mean


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember that famous quote of P.T. Barnum, "There's a sucker born every minute"?


----------



## rebelde (Oct 1, 2009)

i had another question...since i will be working down there and teaching english..will an fm2 allow me to work anywhere or is it like the fm3, has to be independent or specified? thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The working permission is specific to your employer and that location. To change jobs, you must go back to INM with the support of the new employer and apply again. It is similar to changing addresses; you must notify INM within 30 days and prove the new address.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

And what RVGringo explained about working permission applies the same to either kind of visa, whether it is an FM3 or an FM2.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

My initial FM2, which I did myself (in 2008) cost 3,142 pesos, or under $250 US. Even assuming that the quote of $830 includes the actual cost of the FM2, which may be higher for your work permit version than for my retiree version, it seems outrageous. Your employer should help you with the process for free.

I've heard of people paying $75-$150 US (above the actual cost) for "help". No idea if any of the "helpers" were attorneys.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Working permission does cost a bit more; about 800 pesos, so it looks like his illegal business friend of a friend, to whom he is about to entrust his passport, etc. is doubling the price. Not a good sign.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

the process is not confusing but lots of paper work in spanish/ photos/etc /etc..... i have seen the imigration services offices and they are in business to help anyone avoid the waiting at the INM department. i decided to do it myself since i have patience...... the fees these offices charge individuals do vary.... what ever amount anyone has paid, they paid it to avoid making any mistakes and to have everything in order.


----------



## rebelde (Oct 1, 2009)

i did comment to my friend who knows about the situation and while he did agree that it was expensive, i will be getting an fm2 and usually they require a tefl, they will get around that and i will get the fm2 as quick as possible. no backtracking, having to go back..none of that... so it all depends..if it saves time and time is money...

also i have a guy that wants to hire me asap and we all know that you are not supposed to work without these credentials..


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Working without credentials can get you deported, or worse. I don't recommend it.


----------

